# [SOLVED] Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a computer with the following specs:

Intel i5 2500K Processor
4GB DDR3 RAM
1TB Hard Drive
Nvidia GT430 GPU
Running genuine Windows 8.1 Professional

A few days ago, I thought I would clean the insides of the cabinet by blowing inside the cabinet with a vacuum cleaner. 

I then saw almost a truckload of dust exiting the CPU and this made me very happy. :dance:

But what didn't make me happy was this, the computer started lagging while playing games or any video! 

This is the first time I have used a vacuum cleaner to clean the insides of the CPU and I even tried reconnecting all the cables and wires inside hoping it would make a difference, but it didn't. 

So could someone please tell me what I can do to first isolate the problem and then fix it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*

First off, you should never use a vacuum cleaner inside a PC. They can cause static electricity and ruin parts on your system. Always use a air compressor or can of compressed air to clean inside the PC.

How is the PC lagging? Are applications slow to launch? Videos slow to watch?


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> First off, you should never use a vacuum cleaner inside a PC. They can cause static electricity and ruin parts on your system. Always use a air compressor or can of compressed air to clean inside the PC.


I did know not that before this happened. :banghead:



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How is the PC lagging? Are applications slow to launch? Videos slow to watch?


HD videos stutter at times. And playing Virtua Tennis 4, it starts to lag after a little while into the game.

Loading times have increased as well. And even reading forums using FF has become quite painful.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*

I hope nothing is amiss here. :angel:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*

The computer is very hot. I would advise using an air compressor this time to clean out all the dust inside.

Also make sure all the fans inside are working.

How's the thermal paste on the CPU doing? When was it replaced?


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The computer is very hot. I would advise using an air compressor this time to clean out all the dust inside.
> 
> Also make sure all the fans inside are working.
> 
> How's the thermal paste on the CPU doing? When was it replaced?


I'll get to checking the fans right away.

I don't have an air compressor just as yet. Any idea about a suitable alternative?

And thermal paste? :hide: I've no idea. I don't remember them using any when I bought the PC. The processor was simply slotted into place.

EDIT: Both fans aren't working!

Neither is the CPU fan running nor is that fan below the PSU running.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*

UPDATE!

I got the CPU fan to work by disconnecting it and reconnecting it. 

But the cabinet fan, I can see it running like a clock that has a dead battery. It is trying to run, but can't. Must be jammed. I tried to find out where, but couldn't.

NB: CPUFANIN sensor was completely missing in the previous screenshot!


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*

Those temps are looking MUCH MUCH MUCH better! For the Chassis fan - is it spinning up and then stopping or just plain battling to even get going? Either way, those are inexpensive to replace, so I would suggest just getting a new one. Take the 'bad' one with so you can get a same size replacement.

If you can get the Chassis fan replaced, which will improve the circulation, then you'll notice another drop in temps and it would be even more to your advantage.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*

Yes those Temps are better. 

What is the make and model number or your PSU? 

Does the fan on that ever spin?


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*



BosPatrollie said:


> Those temps are looking MUCH MUCH MUCH better! For the Chassis fan - is it spinning up and then stopping or just plain battling to even get going? Either way, those are inexpensive to replace, so I would suggest just getting a new one. Take the 'bad' one with so you can get a same size replacement.
> 
> If you can get the Chassis fan replaced, which will improve the circulation, then you'll notice another drop in temps and it would be even more to your advantage.


Computer feels MUCH better. :grin:

It is battling to get going.  I nudged it a little, but still no go.

I was just curious to know, I have a cabinet from a company called Circle.

I saw some fans online from Cooler Master. But I am not sure if that will fit.

How can I know before I buy them?



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes those Temps are better.
> 
> What is the make and model number or your PSU?
> 
> Does the fan on that ever spin?


The Make is Circle.

Model Number is CPH693.

And yes, it does look and sound like the fan spins. :grin:


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*



ashwin.terminat said:


> I saw some fans online from Cooler Master. But I am not sure if that will fit.
> 
> How can I know before I buy them?


Well, the best is to measure the diameter of the one currently fitted. Irrespective of the Brand of the fan, as long as the diameter is the same it will fit right in there.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*



BosPatrollie said:


> Well, the best is to measure the diameter of the one currently fitted. Irrespective of the Brand of the fan, as long as the diameter is the same it will fit right in there.


Going by that, that is around 80mm.

Thinking of buying this:
Deepcool Wind Blade 80 Cooler - Deepcool: Flipkart.com

That would be around $7 USD.

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Computer Lags After Blowing Inside Cabinet With Vacuum Cleaner*

UPDATE!

I got both fans to work now. 

I watched this video:
How to Fix a Computer Fan - YouTube

And the dead cabinet fan sprung back to life! 

So all is well in PC Land now. 

I shall mark this thread as solved.

Thank you @Masterchiefxx17 and @BosPatrollie for all your help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear that you got it working!

Let us know if anything else happens.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Glad to hear that you got it working!
> 
> Let us know if anything else happens.


I'm just curious to know, I've a Rear Fan header*(?) free on the motherboard. And I was considering adding another cabinet fan anyway.

That being said, I've one slot for a cabinet fan free on the left side of the cabinet, and one at the back.

I was considering getting this:

Deepcool Wind Blade 80 Cooler - Deepcool: Flipkart.com

Would it be better to add it to the side or to the back?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Having a rear fan is typically a must have.


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

Glad to hear it is all sorted.

And I concur ... rear fan is just about compulsory.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Having a rear fan is typically a must have.





BosPatrollie said:


> Glad to hear it is all sorted.
> 
> And I concur ... rear fan is just about compulsory.


My bad, should've said earlier that I already have a rear fan in the dead one that I revived. 

Just that, it sources its power from a connector from the DVD drive and not the motherboard. And the connectors don't allow it to be connected to the motherboard either. So the Rear Fan header is still free.

So just wanted to know if I should add the new one to the side or to the rear again?

If you suggest side, do you think it would be better if I switched the old one over to the side and use the new one at the rear seeing how you're seeming to say the rear fan is much more important?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah, so you do have a rear fan powered from the PSU?

Do you also have a side fan?

Are you just looking to replace a fan just because?


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Ah, so you do have a rear fan powered from the PSU?
> 
> Do you also have a side fan?
> 
> Are you just looking to replace a fan just because?


Yes, the rear fan is powered by the PSU.

And no, I don't have a side fan. But I do have a slot for a fan that is free on the side.

And I'm not looking to replace any fan. :grin: Just want to add on to what already exists.

To sum up,

I've 2 fans. 1 CPU Fan and 1 Cabinet Fan at the rear. I've 2 free slots for a Cabinet Fan. One at the rear(The rear has 2 slots, 1 is occupied, 1 is free) and one at the side.

:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A side fan would be beneficial then.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> A side fan would be beneficial then.


Thank you. 

The local stores stock neither Deep Cool or Cooler Master 80mm fans

Looks like I'll have to resort to an online buy.

Ah well, sounds great, a side fan it shall be! And thank you for all the help!


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, 

I tried all sorts of combinations with the new fan. But it seems to be doing more harm than good.

Here are the latest temperatures.

The arrangement is as follows, both fans at the rear blowing out. From my understanding of a YouTube video, the braces of the fan indicate the direction from where the air would flow out.

The temperatures are while playing Virtua Tennis 4 at 1920x1080 resolution with Anti-Aliasing at x8.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Considering that screen shot was taken while gaming, the GPU is fairly cool, but your CPU is still very warm, and that may have been the cause of freezing and lagging.
Have you changed the thermal paste on the CPU?
Once you have the fan off the CPU you can give that a good clean too.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Panther063 said:


> Considering that screen shot was taken while gaming, the GPU is fairly cool, but your CPU is still very warm, and that may have been the cause of freezing and lagging.
> Have you changed the thermal paste on the CPU?
> Once you have the fan off the CPU you can give that a good clean too.


The lagging and freezing stopped the moment I got the CPU fan to run again.

Just that the temperatures are higher than they were without the third fan and I don't know how that is possible. :nonono:

Thermal paste, no, haven't got down to that as yet.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I just found out that I have a fan at the front as well.

And I saw that it was dust ridden. Got it out, and it's running again.

But here's what I saw when I was running Virtua Tennis 4 at 1920x1080p at x8 Anti-Aliasing and a HQ 1080p movie at the same time.

Right now, I have a rear Exhaust, a side intake and a front intake.









Although, the computer doesn't start lagging like it used to before at these temperatures.

The game and the video go on smoothly.


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

Even when under load, your CPU is not supposed to get to such a high temp. Did it not restart automatically shortly after you made the screenshot?

I would suggest firstly checking that your CPU cooling mechanism (albeit a standard heat sink covered by a fan or water cooling mechanism) is seated properly and all clips are in the motherboard well and firm. If that is in fact so with the temps as they stand, I would suggest then to remove the CPU cooling mechanism, remove the current thermal paste, clean both CPU and mechanism properly, add new thermal paste and ensure that the cooling mechanism seats over the CPU well and proper.

You fan lay-out is fine as it is currently.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, the CPU temp is up there.

Have you tried to replace the thermal paste on the CPU? Also ensure that the CPU cooler is mounted correctly.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

BosPatrollie said:


> Even when under load, your CPU is not supposed to get to such a high temp. Did it not restart automatically shortly after you made the screenshot?
> 
> I would suggest firstly checking that your CPU cooling mechanism (albeit a standard heat sink covered by a fan or water cooling mechanism) is seated properly and all clips are in the motherboard well and firm. If that is in fact so with the temps as they stand, I would suggest then to remove the CPU cooling mechanism, remove the current thermal paste, clean both CPU and mechanism properly, add new thermal paste and ensure that the cooling mechanism seats over the CPU well and proper.
> 
> You fan lay-out is fine as it is currently.


No, it didn't restart. 

The next suspect is the Thermal Paste, will replace it ASAP.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, the CPU temp is up there.
> 
> Have you tried to replace the thermal paste on the CPU? Also ensure that the CPU cooler is mounted correctly.


Not yet. Will do that ASAP.

I've been wondering how to pry the CPU Fan out of its slot for a while now but have failed.

After all the combinations, I now have a 1 Front intake and 2 Rear Exhaust configuration thinking it will make a difference.

But now, I will revert back to the config I had.

I just need a little more help.

The side intake, has a filter attached to it and a funnel like thing at the end. What bothers me is this, the funnel almost places itself directly over the CPU. So I'm curious to know if the filter is a good thing or a bad thing.

For now, I think I'll run it without the filter. I'll add it on after I hear back from you guys.

And yes, I will be replacing the Thermal Paste tomorrow.

It's been 3+ years since I bought the computer and I don't even know if there is any thermal paste. Will take it to the store and get it applied this week.

Hope this issue is sorted out after that. 

Never have I thought so much about the cooling of a CPU. :sad:

Also, I notice that the fans are almost always running at max frequency. I am sure this reduces the life of the fans as well.

I am considering a new Processor Cooler as well if the thermal paste isn't sufficient.

I'm still running on the stock cooler and it looks like it might not be enough.

I thank you guys for all the help. Really appreciate it!


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's the temperature I had gotten this morning while keeping Firefox open with around 10 tabs, a HQ 1080p video running, Foobar running and then playing Virtua Tennis 4.

The same thing with the 2 Rear Exhaust and 1 Front Intake resulted in temperatures of 97C yesterday! :angry:

And now, with an unfiltered Side Intake, Rear Exhausta and Front intake, the computer is doing around 50C when idle and around 70C under load.

Although it is an improvement, I am getting the thermal paste done today. Will also enquire about the aftermarket Processor cooler.


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

ashwin.terminat said:


> Here's the temperature I had gotten this morning while keeping Firefox open with around 10 tabs, a HQ 1080p video running, Foobar running and then playing Virtua Tennis 4.
> 
> The same thing with the 2 Rear Exhaust and 1 Front Intake resulted in temperatures of 97C yesterday! :angry:
> 
> ...


Personally, I wouldn't spend the money on an aftermarket cooler just yet ... and if you do, at some point, stay away from water based cooling. I cannot tell you how many times I have taken in machines to troubleshoot and found that the system got damaged due to a leakage on the cooling system.

The function of the filter is to prevent atmospheric dust being sucked in and deposited into your CPU cooling fan, so I would advise having it in place rather than not.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

BosPatrollie said:


> Personally, I wouldn't spend the money on an aftermarket cooler just yet ... and if you do, at some point, stay away from water based cooling. I cannot tell you how many times I have taken in machines to troubleshoot and found that the system got damaged due to a leakage on the cooling system.
> 
> The function of the filter is to prevent atmospheric dust being sucked in and deposited into your CPU cooling fan, so I would advise having it in place rather than not.


Finally got the Thermal Paste changed today.

I replaced the old one with Arctic Silver 5. And yes, the old paste was cleaned off before putting in the new one.

Cost me around $12USD overall. Or 700 INR.

And now, the temperatures while playing Virtua Tennis 4 at 1920x1080 are as follows: :dance:









Looks like my computer is finally cooling down properly.

And well, I have removed the filter actually. The fan is fixed to a filter which is in turn fixed to something like a funnel. This funnel places itself very close to the CPU fan and I am scared if the rear exhaust fan can't do their job because I'm not sure if the funnel will act like a holder of the air.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Everything looks good to me then.


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

Now that is looking much much better.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Everything looks good to me then.





BosPatrollie said:


> Now that is looking much much better.


Thank you guys so, so much! 

One last thing, the filter for the side intake, better to leave it out or fix it considering its proximity to the CPU Fan?


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

Either way, it's okay, as long as you have regular maintenance slots for cleaning out your machine (using canned compressed air or a compressor).


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

BosPatrollie said:


> Either way, it's okay, as long as you have regular maintenance slots for cleaning out your machine (using canned compressed air or a compressor).


Alright. :grin:

Thank you so much, both of you. 

My PC is finally at peace. :angel:


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

:whistling: Oh Happy Days ... Oh HAPPY Days ... :whistling:


----------

